# PowerBook G3 : Impossible de démarrer avec Mac OS 9.2.2



## macpbg3 (26 Novembre 2010)

PowerBook G3 Lombard 333 mhz, Disque dur 80 Go, Ram 192 Mo, Mac OS 9.2.2, Carte PCMCIA WiFi Orinco Sylver.
MacBook 2.26 Ghz Intel Core 2 Duo, Ram 2 Go, Mac 0S 10.6.4 Disque Dur 250 Go.

Bonjour,

Depuis quelques jours mon PowerBook plante au démarrage (à partir du disque dur interne, des disques durs externes, des CD rom Mac OS) :
-Plante sur Mac OS 9.2.2 (normal & extensions désactivées) Message derreur : instruction illégale. Jai démarré en appuyant sur la touche espace pour configurer le Gestionnaire dextensions avant démarrage complet et en désactivant toutes les extensions sans résultat.
Est-ce un problème matériel, jai vérifié dans INFORMATIONS SYTEME APPLE les barrettes mémoires sont prises en compte et si le microprocesseur était défaillant rien ne fonctionnerait.
-Démarre normalement en Mac OS 9.04 et en Mac OS 8.6.
Je ne sais plus quoi faire. Ce Mac ne me sert quà imprimer (3 StyleWriter en état parfait) et à faire des sauvegardes du MacBook vers un Performa 6200 grâce à ses prises USB & SCSI.

Merci pour vos conseils.
Nouveau membre du forum


----------



## Invité (28 Novembre 2010)

T'as fait :
reset pram ?
reset pmu ?


----------



## macpbg3 (28 Novembre 2010)

Invité bonsoir et merci pour ta réponse

J'ai zapé la pram, j'ai reconstruit le bureau, j'ai utilisé tous les raccourcis de démarrage, j'ai formaté deux des trois partitions de mon disque dur de 80 Go sur lesquels il y avait un dossier Système Mac OS, J'ai enlevé & reposé les barrettes de mémoire, j'ai déconnecté & reconnecter le microprocesseur, j'ai débranché et branché la pile de sauvegarde, j'ai réinstallé Mac OS 9.2.2. Le G3 plante toujours au démarrage quand la barre de défilement arrive entre le m & le a de démarrage Mac OS 9.2.2 quel que soit le support, mais ne plante pas sur le 8.6 & le 9.04.

Je ne sais pas ce que veut dire reset PMU.
J'ai appuyé sur le bouton reset situé à l'arrière.


----------



## Invité (29 Novembre 2010)

Ce sont deux liens que je te proposais de regarder.
c'est pour ça qu'ils sont de couleur bleue et  en gras.
Il suffit de cliquer dessus.


----------



## macpbg3 (29 Novembre 2010)

Invité bonjour et merci pour le temps que tu passes sur mon problème.

Effectivement, j'avais zapé la PRAM & la CPU (sans savoir les termes exacts). J'ai également eu un problème de carte son/alimentation qui s'est dessoudée. J'en ai commandé une que j'ai replacée sur la carte mère. Elle doit avoir un défaut car je n'ai plus de son depuis.
J'ai également installé une nouvelle imprimante. Je pense que le problème vient d'ailleurs car j'ai enlevé le disque dur interne et le problème est le même en démarrant de n'importe quel support contenant Mac OS 9.2.2, plantage et message "INSTRUCTION ILLEGALE". J'ai tout retenté ce matin, en vain.


----------

